# AK47 assault rifle designer Kalashnikov dies at 94



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25497013


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good read, great weapon, I know he doesn't have a fortune set aside working under their system. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Bummer. Hands down one of the most reliable weapon systems on the battlefield today and for years to come. His legacy will live on.


----------

